# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Red Deer Mount - need a hand

## saryn

Hi Guys

The youngest boy just shot his first red stag and he wants to mount the head (see attached picture). We have cleaned it up but not sure what the best approach is to mount it. A quick bit of research suggests we need to use an 'antler form' : Antler Mounting Instructions but have never done this before so any guidance/ideas/tips would be very much appreciated ! 

thanks !

----------


## oneshot

Why don't you just mount it as is on a nice wooden shield ? nice set of antlers to, well done the young fella

----------


## veitnamcam

I think I have a couple of head skins in my old mans freezer if he hasn't thrown them out, postage they are yours for a full shoulder mount.

----------


## saryn

ok - I think the wooden shield might be the best bet - that way they young guy can do a bit of woodworking as well

vietnam cam - that's a brilliant offer thanks, but probably a bit ambitious for the young guy to 'DIY' that one

Thanks again !!

----------


## Shamus

European style mount on a wooden shield looks good. They normally leave a bit more skull but I am sure you could make it work with what you have got

----------

